# skid steer mounting question



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of mounting a 8-9 foot plow for my 248 ss..... after doing a search for "skid steer mounts" It seems I'll have to fab up my own mounting plate? do they make a mounting plate kit? lastly if any of you could post a pic or 2 of what your mountings look like would be a big help!
Thanks for your time!
Mike


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mick....ebay has a bunch of them.
If you do a search just use the word "plow" or "plow mount"
They run less then $100


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I've seen guys mount them to a pallet fork frame. Mine is mounted to a 54" utility fork frame. Basically on my western I have 2 places on the bottom for 1" pins to go through & a chain going from the factory lift point to a point on the frame. I also have a rather beefy piece going from plow frame towards mounting frame with about a 6 " gap so if need be I can apply down pressure to scrape packed on stuff. If you go with a lift chain, go with a 3/8. I busted a 1/4 & a 5/16 before I put the big chain on. Leave yourself some wobble room for it to ocilate when you angle the plow or just normal dips.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

2toys,

thanks for the pics.... i'm trying to see how that pc puts down pressure on the blade...could I bother you for another pic of that middle pc where the ss frame applies the down pressure? also where does your chain mount so you can lift it up? Thanks

Hydro
Thanks I'll look on ebay


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't need a chain with it mounted solid.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

cret
Its not mounted solid... I just want to see in a little more detail how he did it . His floats and then if he want downpressure he'll angle the skid more ... I like that Idea!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mick76;862092 said:


> cret
> Its not mounted solid...


Ahh..I see that know that I read his post. LOL


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

No problem, the piece is a 2 " X 1/4 " tube steel with a 1/4 " thick by about 2" angle welded to the end. When I tilt the blade forward the angle comes into contact with the back frame. Hopefully the pics show it. I had it mounted solid at first, but after driving around on pavement to test, I knew it needed some articulation / slop. With it set up like this It will do a fairly good job of floating right over speed bumps. Originally i had it mounted to the upper brackets you see in the pic, but the angle was too aggressive. Whatever you use go beefy on the steel.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Perfect!...Thanks for your help!


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

no problem, cripes I need to get busy with a shaker can... Funny the things you don't notice till you snap a pic & throw them on the web...


----------

